# Diarrhea farts - why?



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

Last night, we were in bed with the cats too. I kept smelling something nasty, and figured it was one of the cats passing gas (which they rarely do). In the morning, there was poo smeared around the blankets and diarrhea on Princess' butt. Her farting apparently involved stuff leaking out. Yuck! 

I've never seen that happen before, although Princess did have a severe case of diarrhea a couple years ago that she would have died from if we hadn't brought her to the pet hospital for a 3-day stay. She's otherwise seemed OK throughout today and I haven't seen anymore nasty stuff. She hasn't used the litterbox today.

Any ideas? She may have eaten a rose leaf; could that cause this? She's obsessed with roses.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Cats can seem to have "iron guts" when it comes to some of the things that they will eat, but, truth be known, their systems are very sensitive to *change.* So anything she might have eaten that isn't on her regular diet could have caused her some upset. Are roses the only plants that she could have gotten into? There are several common houseplants that are toxic to cats that would surprise some people.


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

Roses are the only plant she could have eaten. Most of our plants died long ago. There is a jade plant but she happily sits right next to it and couldn't care less about it. Our routine involves little change... can of Blue in the morning, bowl of dry Blue later on.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Was it definitely poop? Or could it have been anal sac goop? That might explain why you aren't seeing further diarrhea....


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> Was it definitely poop? Or could it have been anal sac goop? That might explain why you aren't seeing further diarrhea....


I hate to ask, but could you elaborate about this "goop"? I'm not familiar with it but I feel the need to say: Ewwww!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This explains it much better than I can do...

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_anal_sacs.html

I had a cat who's anal sacs would sometimes express and leave stinky 'goop' on her butt...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Rocket likes to jump up on top of the fridge to watch me make a sandwich. One day he was hanging around on the countertop and I wanted to get him to jump up on the fridge so I could get him out of my way. I poked him in the behind. Wrong move. As he jumped he squirted anal juice all over my countertop. 8O


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

coaster said:


> Rocket likes to jump up on top of the fridge to watch me make a sandwich. One day he was hanging around on the countertop and I wanted to get him to jump up on the fridge so I could get him out of my way. I poked him in the behind. Wrong move. As he jumped he squirted anal juice all over my countertop. 8O


I know I shouldn't....but I can't help from laughing at this :lol: :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Ewwwwww! My eyes are watering just thinking about it


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

A couple squirts of kitchen cleaner and a damp sponge and presto....just a smelly memory. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

MY experience with anal goop was MUCH worse... :roll: 

I was suffering from jaundice from an overreaction to my medications. I was laying in lethargy and misery on the couch, watch TV. LuckyDuck walked in front of me and blocked my view of the TV so I used my hand to tap him lightly on his hanuches in a sort of "move-along" gesture.
Well, he 'sprinkled' my face with foul smelling butt-juice. <throw up smilie goes here>
I had to take a shower to feel clean again.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, no way can I top that. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Believe me...I wouldn't want ANYONE to try and top that one...it was beyond gross. Much working of the gag-reflex...

Palanggingging, did you determine if what kitty left behind was anal sack stuff or diarrhea?


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> Believe me...I wouldn't want ANYONE to try and top that one...it was beyond gross. Much working of the gag-reflex...
> 
> Palanggingging, did you determine if what kitty left behind was anal sack stuff or diarrhea?


Sorry I forgot to reply for a while. I still have no idea which it is, but hopefully I'll never see it (or smell it, or get it ON me, you get the idea) again! Princess has been fine since that strange incident.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Palanggingging said:


> Princess has been fine since that strange incident.


Whew! Sometimes, if kitty has diarrhea and gas, they just can't hold back the liquid when releasing the air...maybe it was just that and if her D has cleared up, so too is the 'unexpected deposit'.


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> Whew! Sometimes, if kitty has diarrhea and gas, they just can't hold back the liquid when releasing the air...


I can relate to that because I had that problem once, but we won't go there!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Since this thread was bumped, I was rereading the posts, and Heidi's post:


Heidi n Q said:


> I was suffering from jaundice from an overreaction to my medications. I was laying in lethargy and misery on the couch, watch TV. LuckyDuck walked in front of me and blocked my view of the TV so I used my hand to tap him lightly on his hanuches in a sort of "move-along" gesture. Well, he 'sprinkled' my face with foul smelling butt-juice. .


reminded me that when I read while lying on the couch, Twinkie will jump up to cuddle with me. But before he does that, he has to knead my stomach. And when he does that, his butt is just inches from my face, blocking my line of sight to my book. After reading Heidi's post, I think I will no longer tap him on his butt to get him out of they way. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hubby refuses to even pat or stroke LuckyDuck behind his _shoulders_ after I told him about that incident! :lol:


----------



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

*Anal goop*

I had a cat that used to do the same thing once in awhile. It is the most foul smelling thing you can imagine. If the kitty doesn't also have the "runs" in the pan, I would think it's the anal sacs. PeeeeeeeeUUUUU!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I used to poke my kitties in the butt when they were watching something and waiting to pounce on it... just to make them jump. Now that I have read this thread, I completely stopped :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Nini said:


> I used to poke my kitties in the butt when they were watching something and waiting to pounce on it... just to make them jump. Now that I have read this thread, I completely stopped :lol:


I needed a WARNING with this post. It made me laugh out loud. *choke*cough* Did I mention I had a mouthful of hotdogs and beans at the time?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

No, and now you didn't mention if you swallowed or not.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

coaster said:


> No, and now you didn't mention if you swallowed or not.


Of course not...it went down my LUNGS! :lol:


----------

